
Anti-intellectualism has been commoditized and sold - strangattractor
https://medium.com/concoda/turn-off-your-t-v-before-its-too-late-5dc7dff60f4f
======
unraveller
And given away for free on medium, where the low masquerades as high.

Intellectual thought doesn't necessarily get better with time or with our
knee-jerk combination of thoughts. Creators just aren't collectively trying to
achieve much outside of personal gain when they happen on a non-linear
breakthrough. Between advances, the low-fidelity stuff will always be there to
milk any association with the high-end for what it's worth.

------
jagannathtech
root cause - intellectualism has been abused, perverted and corrupted

